# Αντί να φτιάξουν οι άλλες εταιρείες, χαλάει κι η Softitler



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Δεν είμαι υποτιτλιστής, οπότε μπορώ να φέρω εδώ τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες με την ψυχραιμία που ενδεχομένως δεν έχουν οι υποτιτλιστές. Οι οποίοι παίρνουν αυτές τις μέρες από την Softitler, μια από τις καλύτερες εταιρείες του χώρου, το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

Dear Translator,

As you are well aware, the whole world is struggling in the current economic climate. And unlike previous economic downturns, the entertainment industry—and particularly the home entertainment industry—has been hit hard this time around. You have seen this in the amount of work we have been able to offer over the last 6 months.

We at Deluxe have been taking a serious, in-depth look at the new economic reality in the industry—where DVD sales have fallen dramatically and where the studios are not only cutting back on volumes but also cutting the prices they are willing to pay to suppliers to produce product for the home video market.

Clearly, with reduced volumes and reduced prices, it cannot be business as usual. We must readjust to this market, streamline our operations, and reduce cost. In addition to reducing our internal costs, this means also reducing the direct cost of providing localization service. The home video market can no longer pay any of us—including translators—at the same level as previously. 

Having taken action internally to cut cost, we must also turn to you and ask if you are willing to consider new tariffs for working in the home video market. We attach a proposed tariff card with new rates per run-time minute (as opposed to per subtitle). These rates will result in your earning less than under your current tariffs. The intention is to make Deluxe’s services competitive and permit us to expand the amount of work we can offer.

We are not obligating anyone to accept these new rates. If you accept, we will be able, as we strive to increase our client base, to continue to offer you work, giving priority to translators who are able to make this adjustment to market realities along with us. If you choose not to accept, please be aware that we cannot guarantee the quantity of work we will be able to offer you in the mid- to long-term future. In the meantime, we will be doing our best to meet the market demands by recruiting new translators at the new rates in order to attract new business and keep everyone working.

Please let us know by Monday, June 7th if you are willing to accept these rates, to be effective from July 1st assignments.

Thank you for your collaboration. ​
Η Softitler είναι, όπως μου λένε, η μοναδική εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού που πλήρωνε ως τώρα με τον αριθμό των υποτίτλων και όχι με το λεπτό της ταινίας. Στα μάτια μου η εταιρεία ξεχώριζε γι’ αυτό το λόγο, σε σχέση με τον παραλογισμό που διέκρινε τον τρόπο πληρωμής από τις άλλες εταιρείες.

Δηλαδή, είτε επρόκειτο για ταινία κάποιου Σουηδού Αγγελόπουλου όπου οι ηθοποιοί μιλούσαν κάθε φορά που η κάμερα έκανε μια αργή γυροβολιά είτε για Έντι Μέρφι που ανταγωνίζεται πολυβόλο, ένα και το αυτό;

Αντί λοιπόν να φτιάξουν οι άλλες εταιρείες, χαλάει κι η Softitler και υιοθετεί αυτό το παντελώς άδικο σύστημα! Ρίχνοντας τις αμοιβές κάτω κι αποκεί που τις έχουν οι άλλες εταιρείες.

Μου λένε λοιπόν ότι, αν είχες παλιά μια ταινία των 90 λεπτών με 1.500 υποτίτλους, η αμοιβή με την ως τώρα ταρίφα μπορεί να ήταν 390 δολάρια, τώρα τα 90 λεπτά θα αμείβονται με 135 δολάρια. Πόσα ευρώ είναι αυτό σήμερα;

Σε χώρο του Facebook που συζητούν αυτό το χάλι κάποιοι ξένοι υποτιτλιστές (που πήραν παρόμοιες επιστολές αν και δεν ξέρω αν πήραν και παρόμοιες ταρίφες) κάποια από τους πολλούς που αρνήθηκαν να συνεργαστούν με αυτούς τους όρους, πήρε την παρακάτω απάντηση:

Thank you for your prompt reply and considerations.
Unfortunately, we are not able to predict how long this economic situation will have such a strong impact on our market. It's not only affecting the volumes of work but also the fees the clients pay for the Translation and Localization Services. The possibility of any eventual renegotiation of the rates will strictly depend on our costs and our clients' rates; at this point in time, we cannot offer rates higher than the ones you received.
If you do not feel comfortable accepting the new rates, we will continue to send you work applying the old rates. However, we feel obliged to tell you, as you gathered, that in the long run it is probable that you will receive less work.​
Αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι ότι υπάρχει κρίση. Αλλά όταν προσπαθείς να την ξεπεράσεις ξεκινώντας με την πιο κακοπληρωμένη μερίδα ενός από τα πιο κακοπληρωμένα επαγγέλματα, απλώς επισπεύδεις τον επόμενο κύκλο της κρίσης. Στο τέλος, τις ταινίες του Σπίλμπεργκ θα έχει λεφτά να τις βλέπει μόνο ο Κάμερον.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5835

Απολαυστικό, καυστικό, λυτρωτικό.

*Toxic Translation: A Twelve-Step Program for Self-Injuring Translators*​ 
*The Twelve Steps*​ 
1. *Admit that you are powerless over translation agencies.*

2. Make a searching and fearless inventory of the times you have found yourself saying “I might as well take this job for $0.0000000006 per word; if I don’t, someone else will!” or “A client who pays regularly at 8,275 days is still better than one who doesn’t pay at all!” or “Agencies are a business like any other; it’s only natural that they try to make as much money as possible.” *Acknowledge that the justification of unjustifiable behavior is an addiction and that your life as a translator has become unmanageable.*

3. Prepare to receive a truth of the universe in nine words: *Translation rates are dropping because translators accept low rates.* If you want rates to stop descending, you must take your finger off the elevator button. Immediately. There is no methadone for people who are willing to translate for half what the average busboy makes, so the only way to combat this addiction is cold-turkey. Make amends by explaining clearly, each time you respond to an insulting offer, refuse a low-wage job, or decline an invitation to lower your rates *why* you are doing so. I know Miss Manners says we’re not supposed to tell crass, rude people that they’re crass and rude, but she’d make an exception if she were a translator: Low-payers are the abyssopelagic feeders of the sea of translation. Do not hesitate to send them back to filter the ooze whence they came.

4. If you are truly living on Kibbles ‘n Bits, cannot pay the rent, or are slipping your child thinly diluted Elmer’s glue because it’s cheaper than milk, you have an excellent excuse to accept offensive working conditions and insulting wages. *Temporarily.* While you look for a job that pays you a living wage and doesn’t screw your colleagues who depend on translation for their livelihood. Otherwise, you don’t have an excuse. Not everything in life is black and white, but this is. Meanwhile, if you are not truly in need, stop using that pretext to justify your participation in the destruction of the profession. It might happen to any of us to find the wolf at the door, but he isn’t at everyone’s door all the time. *Don’t use the real misery of others to disguise the fact that you couldn’t locate your self-respect with a Sherpa guide and GPS.*

5. Conversely, if your parents are still paying your rent and buying your groceries, your husband is the CEO of Halliburton or the President of Mediaset, or you’re a trust-fund baby who just “loves languages,” do some good for the profession and your immortal soul and start translating for free. There are dozens, if not hundreds, of worthy non-profit organizations who could use your help. In the meantime, some of us are trying to earn a living here. *Your “pin-money” rates are killing translators who depend on translation as their sole source of income.*

6. Accept the fact that your degree from Acme School of Language Mediation or The Flinghurst Academy of Translationology is substantially worthless. *Translation is learned in the field, not in the classroom.*If you are nonetheless a recent graduate of such a program, here is what to do until you’re truly prepared to command professional rates: apprentice yourself to a translator you trust, donate translations to a worthy cause in order to build your curriculum (see No. 5, above), spend your free time doing practice translations for your personal training, improve your ability to write in your native language, read—a lot—in both your languages. *DO NOT*: offer cut-rate translations or beg clients to let you work “for practically nothing” because you “love translating.” Why not? For the same reason that there’s a sign at the zoo that says “Don’t Feed The Monkeys.” Because, if you do, they get fat and lazy and never learn that professional, well qualified bananas are not handed around for free.

7. *Stop allowing clients to dictate your fees and working conditions. *Do you really need me to trot the analogy out for you one more time? Do you? Really? Fine. Here it is: 
_You sit down to eat in a restaurant. After consulting the menu, you call the owner over to your table. “This steak is overpriced,” you say. “I’ll pay half, and I want you to throw in a bottle of wine with that. If you don’t get everything on my table within ten minutes, though, the deal’s off.”_ What happens in a restaurant is that they toss you out on your stern. What happens in translation is that you say, “Oh, yes, Mr. Client, thank you, Mr. Client, may I please have another, Mr. Client.” Three words: _Knock_. _It_. _Off_.

8. Stop using the internet until you learn how. The “freedictionary” is not a professional resource and Wordreference.com and Yahoo! Answers are not forums where you can consult with reliable and knowledgeable colleagues. About half the answers on ProZ.com’s KudoZ boards are wrong. Wiki is often worth the paper it’s printed on. Google is not your friend. Go search for the phrase “their is” or “its a question” and see how many hits you get (2,160,000 and 50,500,000, respectively). Then we can talk about how internet searches can be _so _helpful in confirming correct usage. *(Gosh! Translation turns out to be tougher than you thought, huh?)*

9. If a client doesn’t pay you on time (or doesn’t pay you at all), stop working for that client. Agencies, publishers, and clients who fail to pay as promised are like men who hit their wives. They will do it again. *The only question is: Are you going to be standing there when the blow comes? *(Quiz: “They didn’t mean to do it”; “They’re just going through a difficult period”; and “If I leave, who knows if I’ll ever find another one” are phrases commonly used by [a] abused wives; self-injuring translators; [c] both.)

10. Translation is not the ‘Ndrangheta. No one will send you to sleep with the fishes if you fail to maintain a lifelong pledge of omertà. Tell your colleagues when clients don’t pay, when they make unreasonable demands, when they revise without telling you, when they insist that you lower your rates, when they forget to put your name on the translation, when they change the agreed-upon conditions after you’ve already started, when they refuse to pay for urgent or after-hours work, when they demand unwarranted discounts. *Accepting these conditions silently doesn’t make you a Wise Guy; it makes you an accomplice.*

11. Stand up for your native language. Take pride in seeing it used eloquently, fluently, and well. Take offense when it is abused and disrespected. Don’t believe the hype about globalism, world languages, and all the rest. Stop caving in to the absurd and unverified claim that non-native translation is just as valid as native translation or that the people who read translations in their second language “don’t care” if they’re well written or not. *Your ability to deploy your native language with sophistication, flexibility, and skill is your most important selling point.* You may never succeed in convincing everyone of the importance of this issue, but consider this: many people also find it acceptable to drink wine that comes in boxes, watch Fox News, or buy Lady Gaga CDs. If you’re a language professional, you’re supposed to be above things like that.

12. If there’s anything worse than translators who complain all the time, it’s translators who complain about translators who complain all the time. Let’s suppose you make lots of money, your clients are respectful of your time and your expertise, and everyone pays you promptly. If so, let’s call that what it is: Enormous luck. What it is _not_ is a license to lecture everyone on how they should just stop whinging and get back to work. The fact that translators complain is a good thing; it indicates self-esteem and an instinct for self-preservation, as distinct from your sense of superiority and every-man-for-himself smugness. *If you have nothing to say that helps moves the profession forward (and not just your personal little slice of it), at least have the decency to get out of the way of people who are trying to make things better (including for you, buckaroo).*


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Εγώ έχω μια απορία: η Softitler που προτείνει μειώσεις στις αμοιβές των μεταφραστών, θα μετακυλήσει τις μειώσεις και προς τους πελάτες της; Θα πουλάει, δηλαδή, φτηνότερα τους υποτίτλους στις εταιρείες που παράγουν ταινίες; Και οι εταιρείες με τη σειρά τους θα μετακυλήσουν τη μείωση στους θεατές; Θα πληρώνουν οι θεατές φτηνότερο εισιτήριο στον κινηματογράφο; Θα πληρώνουν οι αγοραστές φτηνότερα τα DVD;

Δε νομίζω. Νομίζω επίσης ότι η κίνηση είναι μια απλή προσπάθεια εκμετάλλευσης του πανικού που σπέρνουν τα ΜΜΕ σχετικά με την ύφεση.


----------



## Evelyn (Jun 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους, καλώς σας βρήκα!

Για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα που τίθεται από πάνω, φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν έκπτωση στους πελάτες τους. Προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν την λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης μείωση του κύκλου εργασιών τους με τον πιο εύκολο (και απάνθρωπο) τρόπο. Μειώνοντας τις αμοιβές των μεταφραστών κατά 40, 50, ακόμα και 75%.

Δίνω μερικά χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα. Οι τιμές είναι σε δολάρια:
*

Είδος εργασίας | Παλιά αμοιβή | Νέα αμοιβή | Μείωση
text translation |0,05/λέξη |
0,03/λέξη 
| 33%
film 90', 1500 υπότ. |390 δολ. |
135 δολ. 
| 65%
commentary 90', 2000 υπότ. | 600 δολ. |
144 δολ. 
| 76%*
Όπως βλέπουμε σε συζητήσεις σε άλλα φόρουμ μεταφραστών, αυτά τα email έχουν αρχίσει να στέλνονται σε άλλες χώρες εδώ και λίγους μήνες, και πάρα πολλοί μεταφραστές έχουν αποφασίσει να απαντήσουν αρνητικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες :)
Αυτό όμως δε στέκει: αν έχεις μείωση τζίρου, τότε γιατί χρειάζεσαι *το ίδιο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό* για να βγάλεις τη δουλειά που, υποτίθεται, είναι λιγότερη; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η δουλειά *δεν μειώνεται*. Άρα, γιατί μειώνεις τις αμοιβές;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Όταν έχεις πτώση τζίρου, Παλάβρα, χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο για να βγάλεις τα πάγιά σου έξοδα. Και το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο προκύπτει από συμπίεση των αμοιβών. Άλλωστε ο μικρότερος τζίρος σού προσφέρει και τη δυνατότητα να ξεσκαρτάρεις τους freelancers σου, διατηρώντας μόνον όσους σού ζητούν τα λιγότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Ρώτησα και ιδιωτικά, αλλά μάλλον τα οικονομικά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω καλά: 
πτώση τζίρου = πτώση δουλειάς = χρειαζόμαστε τον *ίδιο* αριθμό συνεργατών;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2010)

Κάτι απορίες που έχεις βρε κουτό…  Πόσο στέκει *γενικά* η μείωση μισθών στον ιδιωτικό τομέα όταν η τιμή του παραγόμενου προϊόντος όχι μόνο δεν μειώνεται αλλά συχνά αυξάνεται κιόλας; Πώς τάχα μου θα γίνουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο ανταγωνιστικότερες οι επιχειρήσεις; Όπως έγραφε προ ημερών και η «Ε»:
_[…] αφ' ενός περιορίζεται η εκταμίευση ποσών για την απομάκρυνση των «παλαιών» εργαζομένων που έχουν κατοχυρώσει δικαιώματα για «μεγάλες» αποζημιώσεις και αφ' ετέρου με τα ευέλικτα ποσοστά απόλυσης μια επιχείρηση μπορεί να ανανεώσει το προσωπικό με την πρόσληψη νέων και χαμηλόμισθων[…]_

Ευέλικτα πράγματα και νοικοκυρεμένα…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ρώτησα και ιδιωτικά, αλλά μάλλον τα οικονομικά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω καλά:
> πτώση τζίρου = πτώση δουλειάς = χρειαζόμαστε τον *ίδιο* αριθμό συνεργατών;


Ναι αν οι συνεργάτες σου (ή τα μηχανήματά σου) σού δίνουν ήδη το 100% και θέλεις να διατηρήσεις τον ίδιο αριθμό παραγόμενων μονάδων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Εντάξει, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα: αν έχεις τον ίδιο αριθμό παραγόμενων μονάδων, σημαίνει ότι η δουλειά σου δεν έχει μειωθεί. Αυτό φαίνεται επίσης από το ότι δεν αναζητάς λιγότερους συνεργάτες, αλλά τους ίδιους, που θα βγάζουν την ίδια, ίσως και περισσότερη δουλειά, αλλά με λιγότερα λεφτά. Κάτι χάνω;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Παλάβρα, ακόμη δεν καταλαβαίνω τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. :) Όπως προανέφερα: «Όταν έχεις πτώση τζίρου, χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο για να βγάλεις τα πάγιά σου έξοδα. Και το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο προκύπτει από συμπίεση των αμοιβών.» Πουθενά δεν αναφέρει η Softitler πως θα διατηρήσει τον ίδιο όγκο ανατιθέμενων εργασιών ή πως τον εγγυάται (είτε αποδεχτείς τις νέες χαμηλότερες αμοιβές είτε όχι). Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά να λέει ρητώς η εταιρεία ότι θα διατηρήσει το ίδιο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Ωραιότατα. Ακριβώς εκεί είναι η απορία μου, λοιπόν: αφού (υποτίθεται) ότι έχει πέσει ο όγκος της δουλειάς, τότε για ποιο λόγο να συμπιεστούν οι αμοιβές των μεταφραστών; Η λιγότερη δουλειά μπορεί να βγαίνει με λιγότερους συνεργάτες, όπως γίνεται κάθε φορά που κάποιος συνεργάζεται με εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες. 

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο ζητείται η μείωση, από τη στιγμή που, όπως έγραψα, δε θα μετακυλιστεί στον καταναλωτή.

Στη δική μου αντίληψη δηλαδή, είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις γαλακτοβιομηχανίες, που ζητάνε μειώσεις από τους παραγωγούς αλλά αυξάνουν την τελική τιμή στο ράφι. Και απορώ, η πτωχή τω πνεύματι: τα λεφτά ποιος τα παίρνει, τελικά;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Παρότι δεν κάνω τον συνήγορο της Softitler, αναρωτιέμαι ποιο κομμάτι από τη φράση «πάγια (= σταθερά) έξοδα» (αγγλ. _overhead_) δεν κατορθώνω να καταστήσω αντιληπτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Έστω ότι έχεις υπογράψει συμβόλαια, έχεις δεσμεύσεις με σουπερμάρκετ και βιβλιοπωλεία να τους δίνεις εκατό διαφορετικά βιβλία κάθε χρόνο γιατί αυτοί θέλουν να γεμίζουν τις βιτρίνες τους με εκατό βιβλία κάθε χρόνο. Όμως δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να σου πληρώνουν τα βιβλία όσο στα πλήρωναν, επειδή κι αυτοί πουλάνε λιγότερα ή επειδή το αφεντικό αποφάσισε να βγάλει τα κέρδη και να το ρίξει στο τσάμικο ή, ή, ή...

Αν ο Εκδότης Σούπερ ποιότητας Α πει, «παιδιά με τα λεφτά που δίνετε εγώ μπορώ να βγάλω μόνο ογδόντα βιβλία με τη γνωστή καλή μου ποιότητα», αυτοί θα στραφούν στον Εκδότη Χάλια ποιότητας Β να του ζητήσουν αρχικά τα υπόλοιπα είκοσι βιβλία που θέλουν για τα ράφια τους. Ο Χάλιας σύντομα θα βρει την ευκαιρία να πει: «Να σας δίνω εκατό από τα χάλια, και σε χαμηλότερη τιμή;»

Να το συνεχίσω;

Προφανώς, ο Σούπερ Α δεν τολμάει καν να αφήσει τον Χάλια Β να μπει στα χωράφια του, άρα αποφασίζει αρχικά να γίνει Σούλιας. Είναι περίπου αυτό που λένε «το κακό νόμισμα διώχνει το καλό.»
Αρχικά κόβει από εδώ, μετά από εκεί, στο τέλος φτάνει στους (ή εξαρχής αρχίζει από τους) μεταφραστές του.

Να το συνεχίσω;

Edit: Επειδή είδα και το τελευταίο σου ερώτημα:
Τα λεφτά τα παίρνει:
α) όποιος μπορεί στην αλυσίδα και
β) τα τρώει η κρίση (ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό, βασικά φόροι για να πληρωθούν δημόσια χρέη)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2010)

Αυτό που εννοεί ο Ζάζουλας νομίζω ότι είναι το εξής:
Ο τζίρος μειώθηκε, άρα και το τελικό κέρδος σε αριθμό δολαρίων μειώθηκε. 
Η εταιρεία έχει πάγια έξοδα, δηλαδή κτίρια, υπαλλήλους κλπ., αλλά δεν θέλει να μειώσει αυτά ή δεν θέλει να τα μειώσει κατά 50 ή 60%. Τι μένει να μειώσει; Το κόστος παραγωγής, απλούστατα. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα έχει έναν ή εκατό μεταφραστές, ο καθένας από αυτούς, όταν θα παίρνει μια ταινία να μεταφράσει, θα της στοιχίζει λιγότερο. Ο πελάτης θα πληρώνει π.χ. 100 δολάρια για να του υποτιτλίσουν μια ταινία. Από τα 100 πρώτα έδιναν τα 10 στον μεταφραστή, τώρα θα του δίνουν τα τρία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

Αγαπητέ δόκτωρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ που καταστήσατε κατανοητό το λάκκο στη φάβα, διότι άνευ λάκκου δεν εξηγείται αυτή η κατάσταση (η απορία μου δεν αφορούσε το τεχνοκρατικό κομμάτι).


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Ένα πολύ όμορφο σημείωμα δημοσίευσε ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του. Αντιγράφω:

Απ’ όλα τα επαγγέλματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια κάθε λογής κειμένων, οι υποτιτλιστές είναι ίσως το πιο αδικημένο, με την έννοια ότι είναι το περισσότερο εκτεθειμένο στην κριτική: όταν ακούμε το διάλογο σε ξένη γλώσσα και ταυτόχρονα βλέπουμε τους υποτίτλους είναι πολύ εύκολο να εντοπίσουμε το παραμικρό στραβοπάτημα του υποτιτλιστή — που πολλές φορές δεν είναι καν στραβοπάτημα αλλά επιβάλλεται από την ανάγκη να δοθούν περιληπτικά τα λόγια του πρωταγωνιστή για να μη γεμίσει η οθόνη με γράμματα!

Όπως έχω γράψει και στον ιστότοπό μου, όλοι μας, εννοώ όχι μόνο όσοι ασχολούμαστε με τη μετάφραση, αλλά και όσοι απλώς ξέρουμε καλούτσικα μια ξένη γλώσσα, όταν παρακολουθούμε υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες στην τηλεόραση ή στο σινεμά προσέχουμε και τους υποτίτλους, και συχνά κατακρίνουμε ή και χλευάζουμε τον υποτιτλιστή για τα υποθετικά ή πραγματικά μαργαριτάρια που έχει διαπράξει. Στο ιντερνέτι μπορεί κανείς να βρει πλήθος αναφορές για υποτιτλιστικές φρικαλεότητες, και όχι μόνο σε ιντερνετικές λέσχες μεταφραστών, όπου η κριτική τουλάχιστο γίνεται μετά λόγου γνώσεως.

Η κριτική στους υποτιτλιστές συχνά είναι άδικη, ας πούμε όταν δεν παίρνει υπόψη της τις εγγενείς δυσκολίες της δουλειάς (τον περιορισμένο χώρο και την ανάγκη συγχρονισμού) αλλά και τις ενδημικές ασθένειες του επαγγέλματος στην Ελλάδα: τις άθλιες αμοιβές και τις εξίσου άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας που επιβάλλουν πολλές εταιρείες, όπου ο κακοπληρωμένος μεταφραστής καλείται να μεταφράσει μόνο εξ ακοής, χωρίς γραπτό κείμενο, καμιά φορά και χωρίς να βλέπει την ταινία, μέσα σε ασφυκτικά χρονικά περιθώρια. Για το λόγο αυτό, η κριτική που γίνεται σε απαράδεκτους υποτίτλους είναι σωστό να απευθύνεται πρώτα και κύρια στο κανάλι και στην εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού και δευτερευόντως στον υποτιτλιστή.

Υπάρχει κίνδυνος η ποιότητα των υποτίτλων να χειροτερέψει κι άλλο στο μέλλον. ​
Στη συνέχεια, ο Σαραντάκος αναφέρεται στην υπόθεση Softitler και καταλήγει:

Ήπια διατυπωμένος ή όχι, ο εκβιασμός είναι πραγματικός και οδυνηρός. Βοηθάει σ’αυτό και η απομόνωση των «συνεργατών» που δεν ξέρουν πόσοι από τους συναδέλφους τους έχουν αποφασίσει να αρνηθούν τον εκβιασμό κι έτσι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κρατήσουν ενιαία στάση. Εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν ξέρουν καν ποιοι είναι οι συνάδελφοί τους.

Επειδή η δημοσιότητα είναι όπλο, και για να μη μείνει η είδηση περιορισμένη στους μεταφραστικούς ιστότοπους, και για να βοηθήσω έστω και λίγο στη συνεννόηση όσων θίγονται από την απαράδεκτη αυτή απόφαση, έβαλα κι εγώ αυτό το σημείωμα. Στο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας μπορείτε να βρείτε κι άλλο υλικό. Αν αρκετοί υποτιτλιστές αρνηθούν τις νέες εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές, υπάρχει ελπίδα να μην εφαρμοστεί το νέο μέτρο — και να μη χειροτερέψει η ποιότητα των υποτίτλων που παρακολουθούμε.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Σχετικά αποσπάσματα ενός πολύ καλού κειμένου από την ΑΤΑΑ (Association des Traducteurs / Adaptateurs de l'Audiovisuel). 

The translator’s point of view:
goodbye quality,
helloQuality!​_As presented by Estelle Renard on behalf of the ATAA _

Last year, the sensation at the French box office was not a Hollywood blockbuster, but a small comedy about language differences and the prejudices and bonds they produce. _Bienvenue chez les Chtis_ was a huge success and over half the French population went to see it. This film, relying as it does on language and linguistic jokes, should have been lost in translation. It was not. Thanks to the competence of the English translator and the director’s attention to it, the subtitles were so good that a _Guardian _journalist suggested that this _tour de force_ deserved the creation of a whole new Oscar’s category for subtitlers. It is because it was so well translated that this film has had the chance of an international career. 
If this story proves something, it is not the refinement of the French people's tastes, but the value of the work of audiovisual translators.
And indeed,
- it it is not only that without translation, an audiovisual product will not cross the borders of the country where it was created,
- nor that without a good translation, the program will be aired, but not appreciated as it should be and sometimes, not even understood.
- Translation is even more than that, it gives an added value to what we call a “product”, if we want to use the language of business.
This story is also interesting, because the comedy of cultural differences and especially those embodied in language is the ultimate challenge for an audiovisual translator. It demonstrates that what we do is something that is, essentially, not quantifiable. This 'something' that cannot be quantified is also at the heart, the very core of the industry in which we work. Creativity and efficiency cannot be measured or quantified in industrial and business language.
*So how can we evaluate something that is not quantifiable? This question seems relevant, but in our industry, it leads us down the wrong path. In this sector, all companies, whatever their size, boast about the high quality translations they provide. At the same time, they boast that they can achieve that quality for a price defying all the odds, shrinking year after year. My question is : what is behind that boast? I would like to demonstrate how quality, as defined by the industry, always results in a cut in the rate paid to the translator. Why is this the case?*
[…]

Perhaps *technology* can help the translator. What can it do for him?
Well, not much. Technology is a means, a tool. Subtitling software for instance is an excellent tool, but it is like a car: you can have the most technologically advanced car in the world but if you don't know where you're going, you will just go nowhere more quickly. It is true that software allows translators to work in more comfortable conditions, but it cannot help them to produce better translations.
Let us assume that technology allows us to work faster. It could then be argued that it helps the translator to do a better job: they are paid the same and work faster. This means they can reinvest the time gained in reviewing their translation many times. But the point is, for audiovisual translators, technology has always meant a dramatic drop in rates and in the time allocated for each job. *In France, the rates are a third of what they were 10 years ago. Has any employee in any other sector seen their salary cut by 70% in ten years? *If we don't react, the same will happen in dubbing, with the rapid growth of virtual dubbing software.
[...]

If we are here today questioning whether or not quality can still be achieved, it is because of global companies such as SDI, Softitler and others and the blindness of networks regarding what are ultimately their own interests. *The question of “quality” (with a small q) is the elegant screen behind which these global companies make big profits. Here, the issue is not that translation costs too much, it is how to make the most money out of it, providing the biggest possible profit for their shareholders. This may seem obvious but I strongly believe that we should not see this situation from their point of view. These companies are the cancer that is eating this industry alive. Why use such a shocking term? Because the way they run their business puts the whole industry in danger.*
*Quality cannot be achieved without a system of values. What is valued here? Not the viewers and certainly not the translators.* Recently, SDI Media Group placed an advert inviting young translators to move to the Philippines for a year. There, the company would provide them with a computer, an internet connection and lots of paid-per-minute programs. Scuba diving lessons and weekend trips were also on the agenda, but not at the company's expense. They considered the opportunity so exciting that they did not think that stating the rates paid was necessary. *It is an insight into the way these companies envision the trade of the audiovisual translator. Do they think it is a hobby?*
*These companies create an environment where companies can only compete to pay the lowest rates, where the smaller companies eventually disappear. As a result, the subtitles are for the most part, appalling. How is it possible to blame the translators? They simply deliver a quality reflecting the rate they are paid. “If you want to pay peanuts, hire monkeys” says the proverb. This policy is hastening the end of the very business model they helped to create because consumers also want to reduce their costs, or even not pay at all. And why should they? Why buy a DVD with a translation no better than a fansubbed version? It is so much easier to download it from home, for free.*

*What is to be done?*
It seems obvious that we have to escape this business model, this vicious circle. The role of the translator has to be re-evaluated and recognized. He is the one who conveys and gives meaning to the whole process of language transfer in the media. It is imperative that he should have the right tools to work with. To do a good job, a competent and dedicated translator simply needs two things: 
- time 
- money
Time. *It is the only thing that can allow a translator to go through all the steps that guarantee a good translation. One of them is proofreading, for instance by a fellow translator: through this crucial step, subtitles or dubbing can be considerably enhanced.* 
Money. *Translators should always be paid by the subtitle or word. They do not make socks. They should not be paid by the kilogram or, in this case, the minute. It is not a mechanical process repeated again and again as if on a production line. Each sentence, each subtitle is different, is a new adventure. Being paid per subtitle or word is a way to have their work properly recognized and appreciated.*

This is all wishful thinking of course. It will not happen like this.
Translators must take action to gain the self respect that the industry does not give them.

*The first step is to say no.* 

Case study: SDI office in France in 2003.
There were 30 translators working full time. Not only _for_ that office, but _in_ that office: we knew each other. When we learned that SDI was going to cut our rates for the third time, all the translators working there agreed to leave the company. Overnight 28 out of the 30 translators were gone.
SDI was, at the time, my only client. I did not work for 4 months afterwards, but what I gained was priceless. I gained self respect, respect for my trade and respect for the viewers/consumers. Those who have done something like this just once in their lives know how good it feels. You can look at yourself in the mirror with a big smile on your face.
*Of course, if one person says no, it does not mean much to a company. But if a lot of people say no, then it starts to be a problem.*

*So the second step is: unite!*


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Snappy answers (to stupid comments about translation) ;)​ 
(based on and inspired by Danilo Nogueira’s 2004 post to the Translator Client Review List, “Pithy Comments on Translation”; amendments and additions by Wendell Ricketts)

“We need this back within three days. We’re really pressed here.”
“No problem.”
“How much will that be?”
“$1500.”
“Isn’t that an awful lot for a three-day job?”
“I can do it in a week if it’ll make you feel better”.

“What is your best rate?”
“USD X.”
“That much for a piece of paper?”
“No, no. I don’t charge for the paper. That comes free with the translation. The price is for putting words on the paper.”

“We have a quote that is lower than yours by a good 20 percent.”
[Silence]
“Hello! I said we have a quote that is lower than yours by a good 20 percent.”
“Oh, I’m sorry. I was busy deleting 20 percent of the words from the text you sent.”

*“I’m afraid that’s as high as we can go. We’re already taking a loss on this project.”*
*“When you learn out how to negotiate better contracts with your end clients, please feel free to call me back.”*

“Right now we can’t do any better than X. But we’ll definitely make it up on the next job.”
“That’s fine. As soon as you get back to me about that next job, I’ll send you the second half of this translation.”

“We pay on the basis of 1500-character pages, but we don’t count spaces. You don’t have to translate the spaces, so we don’t pay for them.”
“I don’t have to translate commas or periods, either.”
“Exactly.”
“OK. Then I’ll remove all the spaces and punctuation, and you can go ahead and put them back in yourselves later.”

“I asked four of my friends, all of them very well educated, and they disagree with the way you translated this sentence.”
“Ah, my mistake. I thought you wanted a translation. If all you wanted was an opinion, I would have given you mine for free, too.”

“You’re making more money on this deal than I am!”
“You ought to consider becoming a translator, then.”

“I know someone who charges less than you.”
“I know a lot of people who charge less than me.”

“I know someone who is very good and charges less.”
“I’m awfully sorry.”
“What do you mean?”
“I assume he must have passed away or you wouldn’t have called me.”

“You are raving mad!”
“Yes, I’m aware of that and my shrink charges a fortune. That’s why my rates are so high.”

“Sorry, we cannot pay more than that. It is a very large project. We are bidding for 25 languages.”
“I’m just bidding for one.”

“There will be more work in the future.”
“Then you’d better get used to my rates.”

“I hope you don’t think my criticism of your work was meant to insult your professionalism in any way.”
“Oh, of course not. Translating your text was insulting enough.”

“I don’t even really understand why we needed to hire a translator. I could have translated this myself.”
“Judging from the look of your teeth, I gather you do your own dentistry as well.”


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2010)

daeman said:


> “I don’t even really understand why we needed to hire a translator. I could have translated this myself.”
> “Judging from the look of your teeth, I gather you do your own dentistry as well.”


Κλασικό, συνηθισμένο και με τραγικά αποτελέσματα.

Να πω, με την ευκαιρία, ότι επειδή είχα τα τελευταία χρόνια την ευκαιρία να δω δουλειές μεταφραστικών γραφείων που χρεώνουν λίγα, έχω να πω το εξής: *όταν η τιμή είναι χαμηλή, η μετάφραση είναι χάλια*. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## imwrong (Jun 4, 2010)

υπάρχει κι ο ΣΜΕΔ τώρα, και έχει συνέλευση την Κυριακή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2010)

imwrong, έχουμε παρουσιάσει αναλυτικά όλες τις δραστηριότητες του ΣΜΕΔ από την εποχή ακόμα που ονομαζόταν Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών.

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=23378#post23378
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=61657#post61657
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=59890&postcount=1
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=64732#post64732


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2010)

*Audiovisual translators embark on mobilization for better working conditions*

After several years of providing indispensable service which appears not have been much appreciated by the public, and poor treatment by employers, Finnish audio-visual translators have launched a campaign drive to mobilize workers in the sector to fight for better working conditions as well as raise public awareness of their work.
Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://www.journalistiliitto.fi/en/?x263371=1440746


----------



## imwrong (Jun 4, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> imwrong, έχουμε παρουσιάσει αναλυτικά όλες τις δραστηριότητες του ΣΜΕΔ από την εποχή ακόμα που ονομαζόταν Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών.



το ξέρω, παρακολουθώ τακτικά το φόρουμ, αν και δεν γράφω το ίδιο τακτικά :) Απλώς το λέω για να επισημάνω ότι για όσο οι υποτιτλιστές είναι χωρισμένοι ο καθένας σπίτι του, όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως, χωρίς κάποιου είδους συντονισμό, τα μαγαζιά του χώρου, εδώ κι έξω κάνουν κουμάντο. Αν δεν έβρισκαν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, μπορεί ν' αναθεωρούσαν. Δε θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά δε το λέω άνευ λόγου γνώσεως.


----------



## Dimi (Jun 4, 2010)

Ενημερωτικά, η εταιρεία έχει ήδη περικόψει τα βήματα ελέγχου της ποιότητας, υιοθετώντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις την παραγωγή σε 2 βήματα (δηλαδή μετάφραση και τεχνικός έλεγχος) και έχει μεταφέρει τμήμα των αρμοδιοτήτων από την Ιταλία στην Ινδία. Ο κόπος και μόνο για να βγάλεις 1500 ποιοτικούς υπότιτλους είναι τεράστιος και φυσικά δεν είναι δυνατό να εργάζεται κανείς 4 μέρες αδιάκοπα, να βλέπει την ταινία, να κάνει τους ελέγχους και να παίρνει 130 ευρώ. Ωστόσο, την πολιτική μειωμένων τιμών την είχαν εφαρμόσει παλαιότερα για τη μετάφραση δοκιμαστικών επεισοδίων σειρών που τελικά παίζονται στο ΣΚΑΙ και μεταφράζονται στην Ελλάδα, με πρώτη και καλύτερη την διαβόητη SCREEN ART. Από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2010)

Dimi said:


> Ο κόπος και μόνο για να βγάλεις 1500 ποιοτικούς υπότιτλους είναι τεράστιος και φυσικά δεν είναι δυνατό να εργάζεται κανείς 4 μέρες αδιάκοπα, να βλέπει την ταινία, να κάνει τους ελέγχους και να παίρνει 130 ευρώ.


Για διάρκεια ταινίας 90 λεπτά, μιλάμε για 135 δολάρια. Με τη σημερινή ισοτιμία είναι 112 ευρώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

Κάποια εποχή που με έψηναν γνωστοί και φίλοι να ασχοληθώ με τον υποτιτλισμό (που μού φαίνεται η πιο δύσκολη και πιο απαιτητική δουλειά με τις χρονικές και χωρικές απαιτήσεις της), κάθησα να κάνω έναν προϋπολογισμό για να δω πού πήγαινα να μπλέξω.

Αφού μάζεψα στοιχεία, αποφάσισα αισιόδοξα να κάνω εκτιμήσεις με βάση την καλύτερη εταιρεία της αγοράς (αν δεν μπορείς να κατακτήσεις τον κόσμο, μην ξεκινάς...). Να λοιπόν τι ανακάλυψα τότε:

Με τις απαιτήσεις της καλοπληρώτριας εταιρείας, ένας μέσος υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει κατά μέσο όρο περίπου 120 υποτίτλους την ώρα, ανάλογα πάντοτε με τη δυσκολία του κειμένου, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε την απαραίτητη αναθεώρηση των υποτίτλων. Οι απαιτούμενοι από την εταιρεία τελικοί έλεγχοι (ορθογραφικός, στίξης και συμφωνίας μορφοποίησης με το πρωτότυπο) χρειάζονται περίπου μισή ώρα, για τους 1500 υπότιτλους του υποθετικού παραδείγματος. Σύνολο 13 ώρες, χωρίς αναθεώρηση, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Αν στην ταινία περιλαμβάνονται και όροι που απαιτούν αναζήτηση, λεξιπλασίες, λογοπαίγνια, στίχοι τραγουδιών, ποίησης ή άλλου είδους έρευνα, ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος εργασίας μπορεί να διογκωθεί απρόβλεπτα (ενώ οι προθεσμίες παραμένουν σφιχτές και ακλόνητες). Οι γνωστοί μου μού έλεγαν μάλιστα ότι τους είχε τύχει πολλές φορές να χρειαστούν και μία ώρα για έναν όρο ή έναν δύσκολο υπότιτλο. Σε μέσους όρους πάντως, μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαζόμουν κάνα δίωρο ακόμη για έρευνα και άλλη μία ώρα για το τελικό ξανακοίταγμα.

Το άθροισμα, όπως μου τα υπολόγιζαν, έβγαζε κάτι σε 16 ώρες για γύρω στα 310 ευρώ, δηλαδή λιγότερο από 20 ευρώ την ώρα. Ακόμη και 12 ώρες να έκανα για όλη την ταινία (επειδή είμαι ο σούπερ Σούπερμαν της μετάφρασης κλπ κλπ), άντε να μου έβγαινε μάξιμουμ λιγότερο από 26 ευρώ την ώρα, μικτά. Δώδεκα ώρες δουλειά στον υπολογιστή, σε πολύ ειδικευμένη εργασία, χωρίς επιδόματα χρήσης υπολογιστή, χωρίς Σαββατοκύριακα και γιορτές.

Όμως, επέμεναν οι φίλοι, μόνο με την καλύτερα αμειβόμενη διαθέσιμη εργασία.

Η πεθερά μου έκανε γρήγορα έναν υπολογισμό: Αν δουλεύεις 12 ώρες την ημέρα, 300 μέρες το χρόνο, σούπερ Σούπερμαν, θα βγάζεις πάνω από 90 χιλιάρικα. Πλούτισες!!!

Της εξήγησα ότι, ακόμη και αν άντεχα να δουλεύω όλο τον χρόνο ασταμάτητα, 12 ώρες την ημέρα, για να πλουτίσω θα έπρεπε να έχω και εξασφαλισμένη δουλειά. Να μου δίνουν έξι ταινίες την εβδομάδα, 300 τον χρόνο. Όμως, το 95% των υποτιτλιστών κάνει με τη βία μία ταινία τον μήνα, άντε μέχρι τέσσερις τα αστέρια. Άλλωστε, πόσες ταινίες να έχει η εταιρεία διαθέσιμες τον χρόνο για να δίνει 300 σε κάθε σούπερ Σούπερμαν;

Τότε. Πριν από τις νέες τιμές. Γιατί με αυτές, που διαβάζω τώρα εδώ μέσα, για την ίδια δουλειά η αμοιβή θα πέσει στα 110 ευρώ. 7 ευρώ την ώρα. 56 ευρώ το οχτάωρο, μικτά --με όλα τα λειτουργικά δικά μου. Τα ανύπαρκτα πλούτη έγιναν αμοιβή πείνας, χωρίς να υπολογίζω κούραση κλπ.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αν είναι η μοναδική σου δυνατότητα να επιβιώσεις, θα κοιτάξεις το συνολικό ποσό. Προσωπικά όμως, θα προτιμούσα να εξερευνήσω πρώτα όλες τις άλλες δυνατότητες που θα είχα στη διάθεσή μου για να επιβιώσω πριν φτάσω να πουλήσω τις σπουδές μου, τις γνώσεις μου, την πείρα μου, τα λογικά μου, τα μάτια μου και τη μέση μου για 6 και 7 ευρώ την ώρα.

Στο κάτω κάτω, όσο περισσότερες ώρες της ζωής μου πουλάω κοψοχρονιά, τόσο λιγότερες ώρες έχω στη διάθεσή μου για να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

http://nopeanuts.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/statement/

*Are you a professional translator? If so, do NOT lower your translation rates!*

When was the last time you asked your doctor or your lawyer to give you a discount on his/her fees? Unless your doctor or lawyer is a relative or good friend, it’s very likely you wouldn’t dare ask such a professional service provider to give you a discount, would you? So, if you consider yourself a professional translator, how come you continue to allow others to ask you to reduce your rates? But this fact is not the worst part of the situation. Many professional translators are lowering their rates in a desperate attempt to get business.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Ωραίοι είναι οι υπολογισμοί με την ώρα, ιδιαίτερα όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε σχέσης αμοιβής με άλλα επαγγέλματα. Πόσο πάει η ώρα του γιατρού, πόσο του υδραυλικού. Είναι πάντως υποκειμενική μεζούρα, δεν δουλεύουμε όλοι με τις ίδιες ταχύτητες και τις ίδιες αντοχές.

Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να λέω ότι οι καλοί λογαριασμοί γίνονται πρωτίστως με τον αριθμό των λέξεων και τη δυσκολία του κειμένου. Σε όλα τα επίπεδα της μετάφρασης. Ακόμα κι αν υπολογίσεις τη δουλειά ενός βιβλίου με τον αριθμό των σελίδων, πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη την πυκνότητά τους. Και στις διορθώσεις, που κάποιοι ξένοι θέλουν να πληρώνουν με την ώρα, σημασία έχει ο αριθμός των λέξεων, η δυσκολία του κειμένου και η καλή δουλειά που έκανε ή δεν έκανε ο μεταφραστής — και όχι οι ρυθμοί του διορθωτή.

Για να δείτε διαφορές αμοιβών μέσα στον ίδιο τον άδικο και κακοπληρωμένο χώρο της μετάφρασης, με στοιχεία που συνέλεξα από μέλη:
Για μια μέση ταινία των 10.000 λέξεων η παλιά αμοιβή του υποτιτλιστή (από την περί ης ο λόγος εταιρεία) θα ήταν 333 δολάρια (278 ευρώ) και η νέα 121 δολάρια (101 ευρώ). Όσο πιο συχνά πέφτουν οι υπότιτλοι, τόσο μεγαλώνει η αδικία.

Για τις 10.000 λέξεις σε κάποιον Έλληνα εκδότη θα έπαιρνες από 200 ως 400 ευρώ, μπορεί και παραπάνω. Για να μεταφράζεις εγχειρίδια φριλάντζα για μεταφραστικά γραφεία, τα 400 ευρώ είναι η αμοιβή της ξεφτίλας.

Όλη αυτή η διάρθρωση πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί προς τα πάνω, στα επίπεδα για τα οποία έχω γράψει κι αλλού — *τα επίπεδα που σου επιτρέπουν να πληρώνεις φόρους και ασφάλιση και να μεγαλώνεις δύο παιδιά*. Αν είναι να συμπιεστεί προς τα κάτω, προτείνω η μετάφραση να περάσει στο χώρο του χόμπι. Ή στον χώρο που υπονοεί το παραπάνω σλόγκαν — και ελπίζω να μην κατηγορηθώ για ειδισμό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Τότε. Πριν από τις νέες τιμές. Γιατί με αυτές, που διαβάζω τώρα εδώ μέσα, για την ίδια δουλειά η αμοιβή θα πέσει στα 110 ευρώ. 7 ευρώ την ώρα. 56 ευρώ το οχτάωρο, μικτά --με όλα τα λειτουργικά δικά μου. Τα ανύπαρκτα πλούτη έγιναν αμοιβή πείνας, χωρίς να υπολογίζω κούραση κλπ.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι αν είναι η μοναδική σου δυνατότητα να επιβιώσεις, θα κοιτάξεις το συνολικό ποσό. [...]


 
Ας δούμε λοιπόν το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό και αν πλησιάζει, έστω, σ' αυτό που γράφει ο Νίκελ:


nickel said:


> [...]
> Όλη αυτή η διάρθρωση πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί προς τα πάνω, στα επίπεδα για τα οποία έχω γράψει κι αλλού — *τα επίπεδα που σου επιτρέπουν να πληρώνεις φόρους και ασφάλιση και να μεγαλώνεις δύο παιδιά*. Αν είναι να συμπιεστεί προς τα κάτω, προτείνω η μετάφραση να περάσει στο χώρο του χόμπι. Ή στον χώρο που υπονοεί το παραπάνω σλόγκαν — και ελπίζω να μην κατηγορηθώ για ειδισμό.


 
Έστω ότι ένας υποτιτλιστής θα έχει πλήρη απασχόληση, θα παίρνει δηλαδή συνέχεια δουλειά (παρακαλώ όσους ασχολούνται με τον υποτιτλισμό ως εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες να πάψουν να γελάνε υστερικά, υπόθεση εργασίας κάνουμε) και θα δουλεύει οχτάωρο καθημερινά, έξι μέρες τη βδομάδα. 

Με τις προτεινόμενες αμοιβές, ανά μήνα:

56 ευρώ ημερομίσθιο επί 26 εργάσιμες ημέρες = 1456 €.
Φόρος 24% (σ' αυτή την κλίμακα εισοδήματος) = 350 €.
Ασφάλιση (ΟΑΕΕ ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας) = 350 € (κατά μέσο όρο, ανάλογα με την κατηγορία).
Λειτουργικά έξοδα = 56 €
[ΔΕΗ: 10 €. Σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο για επικοινωνία με την εταιρεία και παραλαβή και αποστολή του προϊόντος, για την απαραίτητη έρευνα κ.λπ.: 10 €. Κόστος χώρου εργασίας (που συχνά δεν συνυπολογίζουμε, κακώς), ένα κουβούκλιο 2 επί 2 = 4 τετραγωνικά μέτρα επί 5 € ενοίκιο/τ.μ.: 20 €. Τραπεζικά έξοδα, αφού η εταιρεία δεν είναι ελληνική: 16 €]

1456 - 350 - 350 - 56 = *700* ευρώ.

Είπε κανείς τίποτα για γενιά των 700 ευρώ;

Αν κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος ξέρει τον τρόπο να ζει αξιοπρεπώς και να μεγαλώνει δυο παιδιά με 700 ευρώ το μήνα, ας κάνει έναν κόπο να μας πει πώς τα καταφέρνει. Θα τον ευγνωμονούμε παντοτινά.
Και θα αναλάβουμε να εκδώσουμε και να μεταφράσουμε δωρεάν το βιβλίο που θα γράψει γι' αυτό. Σίγουρα θα γίνει ανάρπαστο.

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι στο παράδειγμα υπολογίσαμε έξι εργάσιμες ημέρες την εβδομάδα, κάθε μήνα, όλο τον χρόνο. Κάθε μέρα που ο υποθετικός μας υποτιμημένος υποτιτλιστής δεν θα δουλέψει, αφαιρούνται αυτομάτως 56 € από το αστρονομικό ποσό των 700. Όσο για άδεια, ούτε καν αναρρωτική δεν θα μπορεί να πάρει. Ή μάλλον θα μπορεί, αλλά με το ίδιο κόστος. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποτελεί "προνόμιο" των υποτιτλιστών, είναι η κατάρα πολλών ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών.

Κουράγιο, ανθυποϋποτιτλιστή, τα πρώτα εκατό χρόνια είναι δύσκολα. 
Μετά θα πάρεις πάλι αύξηση, που θα 'χει τελειώσει η "κρίση" (επίτηδες τα εισαγωγικά).


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Αν δεν έχεις ενοίκια, λογαριασμούς και κάνεις προπόνηση για όσιος Ονούφριος ζεις αξιοπρεπέστατα 
Επίσης μπορεί το βράδυ να γεμίζεις ράφια σε σουπερμάρκετ, να πουλάς λαχεία και λουλούδια στα εστιατόρια κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Προφανώς ο Νίκελ ξέχασε να πει ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θα έχει και σύζυγο που θα εργάζεται και θα κάνει έστω την ίδια δουλειά και θα βγάζει έστω τα ίδια λεφτά, οπότε το οικογενειακό εισόδημα θα φτάνει τα 1400 ευρώ. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς ο Νίκελ ξέχασε να πει ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θα έχει και σύζυγο που θα εργάζεται και θα κάνει έστω την ίδια δουλειά και θα βγάζει έστω τα ίδια λεφτά, οπότε το οικογενειακό εισόδημα θα φτάνει τα 1400 ευρώ. ;)


Προφανώς είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας. ;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Προφανώς είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας. ;)



Ε, εντάξει, ξέχασα να πω ότι τα δύο παιδιά θα είναι μουσικά παιδιά- θαύματα και θα βγάζουν δίσκους με επιτυχίες τη μία μετά την άλλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

Άνευ πλάκας, γιατί το θέμα είναι σοβαρό, κάθε φορά που ένας νεαρός ερασιτέχνης, που θέλει να βγάλει χαρτζιλίκι, ζητάει να μεταφράσει μερικές ταινίες με καθαρή αμοιβή μικρότερη από 30 ευρώ την ημέρα, βοηθάει να διαιωνίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση σε βάρος των επαγγελματιών υποτιτλιστών που πρέπει να ζήσουν από αυτή τη δουλειά. 

Ειλικρινά δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό άλλο επάγγελμα που μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος ερασιτεχνικά, να πληρώνεται, και συγχρόνως να καταβαραθρώνει τις πιθανότητες να πληρωθεί κάποτε σωστά ο επαγγελματίας του χώρου. Ακόμα και στις μεταφράσεις λογοτεχνίας ή στις τεχνικές μεταφράσεις, κάποιοι έμπειροι και αναγνωρισμένοι επαγγελματίες μπορούν να κρατάνε ψηλά τις τιμές τους — αν και ως γνωστόν, κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες για να τις κατεδαφίσουν αυτοί που μπαίνουν στο Προζ και δέχονται να μεταφράσουν με 2 σεντς τη λέξη. Στον υποτιτλισμό, όμως, δεν υπάρχει αυτό. Επαγγελματίες που συνεργάζονται 20 χρόνια με εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού αναγκάζονται να δέχονται εξευτελιστικές τιμές που αντιστοιχούν σε μεροκάματο 30 ή 40 ευρώ, επειδή αν δεν τις δεχτούν υπάρχει στρατιά ερασιτεχνών απ' έξω που χτυπάει την πόρτα για να τσιμπήσει το χαρτζιλίκι. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η διαβόητη Screen Art, που έκανε ένα πέρασμα σαν κομήτης στην ελληνική αγορά, αφήνοντας πίσω της αρκετούς απλήρωτους συνεργάτες, στρατολόγησε μέσω γνωστής ιστοσελίδας ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές.

Όσο για την ξένη εταιρεία, δεν θα πρότεινε τέτοια γιγαντιαία μείωση αμοιβών στους συνεργάτες της, αν δεν είχε τη σιγουριά ότι μπορεί να τους αντικαταστήσει με πάμφθηνους, έστω και σταδιακά μέσα σε μερικούς μήνες.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όλη αυτή η διάρθρωση πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί προς τα πάνω, στα επίπεδα για τα οποία έχω γράψει κι αλλού — *τα επίπεδα που σου επιτρέπουν να πληρώνεις φόρους και ασφάλιση και να μεγαλώνεις δύο παιδιά*



Αυτό, σε παρακαλώ, αν έχεις τα «μέσα», μπορείς να το εισηγηθείς και για άλλους επαγγελματίες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

daeman said:


> Έστω ότι ένας υποτιτλιστής θα έχει πλήρη απασχόληση, θα παίρνει δηλαδή συνέχεια δουλειά (παρακαλώ όσους ασχολούνται με τον υποτιτλισμό ως εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες να πάψουν να γελάνε υστερικά, υπόθεση εργασίας κάνουμε) και θα δουλεύει οχτάωρο καθημερινά, έξι μέρες τη βδομάδα.


Να τονίσω και πάλι αυτό που βλέπουμε εδώ, γιατί είναι Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΙΣΜΟΥ. Κανένας υποτιτλιστής δεν μπορεί να εισπράττει έστω και αυτό το γλίσχρο μεροκάματο έξι μέρες τη βδομάδα, 52 βδομάδες τον χρόνο. Πρώτον, οι εταιρείες δεν δίνουν σε κανέναν συνεργάτη τους τέτοια ποσότητα δουλειάς, αλλά τη μοιράζουν σε πολλούς, και δεύτερον, όπως κάθε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που δουλεύει στο σπίτι του, θα υπάρξουν πάμπολλες μέρες που δεν θα δουλέψει, είτε επειδή έχει κάποια άλλη επείγουσα δουλειά είτε λόγω αρρώστιας του ίδιου ή των παιδιών του. Αν τολμήσει δε να πάει και διακοπές, μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε, όσον αφορά τα έσοδά του.

Αν κάποιος διαβάσει τα παραπάνω και πει, "Σιγά, μωρέ, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που πρέπει να ζήσουν με 700 ευρώ, και μάλιστα μεικτά, όχι καθαρά", πρέπει να τον επαναφέρουμε αμέσως στην πραγματικότητα: αυτά τα 700 ευρώ είναι ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ! Δεν τα πιάνεις ποτέ, σε ετήσια βάση. Ένας υποτιτλιστής που μπορεί _θεωρητικά _να βγάλει 700 ευρώ διαφέρει όσο η μέρα με τη νύχτα από έναν μισθωτό που παίρνει στο χέρι, βρέξει-χιονίσει, κάθε μήνα 700 ευρώ.

Και όπως γράφτηκε και στο πρώτο ποστ, υπήρχε μία εταιρεία που πλήρωνε σωστά τον κόπο του επαγγελματία υποτιτλιστή, αλλά τώρα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι σε κάθε επάγγελμα όποιος δέχεται να εργάζεται ερασιτεχνικά με τέτοιες συνθήκες υπονομεύει τη δουλειά των επαγγελματιών. Μόνο που σε πολλά επαγγέλματα το έχουν ονομάσει σταζ, πρακτική εξάσκηση, δοκιμαστική περίοδο, work placement και μας έχουν πείσει ότι μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε ίσως στο μέλλον να βρούμε μονιμότερη θέση, περισσότερη δουλειά κλπ κλπ. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, και με τις παλιότερες τιμές δε νομίζω ότι μπορούσε να εργάζεται ένας υποτιτλιστης αποκλειστικά σαν υποτιτλιστης, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Προσωπικά έχει τύχει να εργαστώ κι 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα, οι αμοιβές είναι πολύ κοντά σ' αυτές που αναφέρθηκαν ήδη κι όντως αγωνιώ για το "μέλλον" μου στο χώρο, εφόσον δεν ήταν η πρώτη δουλειά που έκανα και ήθελα να σταδιοδρομήσω σ' αυτήν. Αν πάμε όλοι όσοι δεν πεινάμε (ακόμα) και πούμε στις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού ότι δε δεχόμαστε τα ψίχουλά τους, θα μας αντικαταστήσουν όπως είπατε πολλοί με άπειρους ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ με τι, εμείς όμως τι θα γίνουμε, αν υποθέσει κανείς ότι αγαπάμε πραγματικά αυτήν τη δουλειά και δε θέλουμε να (ξανα)ασχοληθούμε με κάτι άλλο; Εκεί μας πατάνε τον κάλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2010)

Ωστόσο, αν δεχτούμε να κάνουμε μια δουλειά από την οποία δεν μπορούμε να συντηρηθούμε, δεν έχει νόημα. Αν, για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο, η δουλειά μας πάψει κάποια στιγμή να μας αποφέρει χρήματα, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ήρθε η ώρα πρώτα για διεκδικήσεις (με ταυτόχρονη άρνηση των ανύπαρκτων αποδοχών) και μετά για αλλαγή καριέρας.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, αν δεχτούμε να κάνουμε μια δουλειά από την οποία δεν μπορούμε να συντηρηθούμε, δεν έχει νόημα. Αν, για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο, η δουλειά μας πάψει κάποια στιγμή να μας αποφέρει χρήματα, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ήρθε η ώρα πρώτα για διεκδικήσεις (με ταυτόχρονη άρνηση των ανύπαρκτων αποδοχών) και μετά για αλλαγή καριέρας.



Μα ακριβώς εκεί ποντάρουνε, ν' αλλάζουν καριέρα όσοι δεν αντέχουν οικονομικά. Αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι κουράγιο να ξαναγυρίσουν σε γραφεία όπου θα δουλεύεις 8-10-12-14-16 ώρες και θ' αμείβεσαι με μισθούς χειρότερους απ' ό,τι ήταν πριν από 5 χρόνια και να σου τη λένε κι από πάνω ότι ενώ εξυπηρέτησες 30 άτομα, δεν εξυπηρέτησες το 31ο. Νεύρα είναι κι αυτά, δεν άντεξαν πριν μπω στον υποτιτλισμό (προφανώς μιλώ για μένα), θ' αντέξουν τώρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι υποτιτλιστές όμως μπορούν να έχουν σταθερή ποσότητα δουλειάς από μια εταιρεία. Ξέρω αρκετά άτομα που το εγκατέλειψαν απ' αυτόν τον λόγο. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν σταθερά ούτε αυτά τα 700-800 ευρώ, και προτίμησαν να αναζητήσουν μισθό, έστω και με τις συνθήκες που περιγράφεις.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι υποτιτλιστές όμως μπορούν να έχουν σταθερή ποσότητα δουλειάς από μια εταιρεία. Ξέρω αρκετά άτομα που το εγκατέλειψαν απ' αυτόν τον λόγο. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν σταθερά ούτε αυτά τα 700-800 ευρώ, και προτίμησαν να αναζητήσουν μισθό, έστω και με τις συνθήκες που περιγράφεις.



Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα. Ως τώρα είχα, για το μέλλον δεν ξέρει ποτέ κανείς, αλλά δεν αντέχεται και να δουλεύεις 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα. Η μόνη παρηγοριά είναι ότι είσαι σπίτι σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Η μόνη παρηγοριά είναι ότι είσαι σπίτι σου.


Κι αυτό είναι συγχρόνως και το κακό. Επειδή είσαι σπίτι σου, η δουλειά είναι μαζί σου κάθε μέρα, όλο το 24ωρο. Εννοείται ότι όλοι δουλεύουμε σε όλες τις αργίες.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κι αυτό είναι συγχρόνως και το κακό. Επειδή είσαι σπίτι σου, η δουλειά είναι μαζί σου κάθε μέρα, όλο το 24ωρο. Εννοείται ότι όλοι δουλεύουμε σε όλες τις αργίες.



Τώρα που βρήκα άνθρωπο, θα μοιραστώ τον πόνο μου. Κι αφού είναι τόσο δύσκολη, μα και τόσο ωραία δουλειά, γιατί δε μας αφήνουν να τη χαρούμε όσο γίνεται; Αυτοί βγαίνουν κερδισμένοι στο κάτω-κάτω αν κάνουμε καλή δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Χμμμ... Η απάντηση είναι μάλλον εύκολη. Επειδή η ποιότητα δεν είναι η πρώτη τους προτεραιότητα. Δηλαδή, τους ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχει, αλλά μόνο αν την πληρώνουν φτηνά. Κάτι σαν εστιατόριο με γκουρμέ φαγητά. Πολύ θα μας άρεσε να πάμε, αλλά μόνο αν κατεβάσουν τις τιμές. 

Αφού καθιερώσουν και εδραιώσουν τις χαμηλές τιμές, μετά κάνουν επιλογή και κρατάνε τους καλύτερους απ' όσους δέχτηκαν να δουλέψουν μ' αυτές τις τιμές. Αλλά αν, για να έχουν τους καλούς, πρέπει να πληρώσουν πιο ακριβά, με πόνο καρδιάς θα τους στερηθούν.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμμ... Η απάντηση είναι μάλλον εύκολη. Επειδή η ποιότητα δεν είναι η πρώτη τους προτεραιότητα. Δηλαδή, τους ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχει, αλλά μόνο αν την πληρώνουν φτηνά. Κάτι σαν εστιατόριο με γκουρμέ φαγητά. Πολύ θα μας άρεσε να πάμε, αλλά μόνο αν κατεβάσουν τις τιμές.
> 
> Αφού καθιερώσουν και εδραιώσουν τις χαμηλές τιμές, μετά κάνουν επιλογή και κρατάνε τους καλύτερους απ' όσους δέχτηκαν να δουλέψουν μ' αυτές τις τιμές. Αλλά αν, για να έχουν τους καλούς, πρέπει να πληρώσουν πιο ακριβά, με πόνο καρδιάς θα τους στερηθούν.



Δεκτόν κι άκρως λογικό, αλλά ποιος μπορεί να ζήσει με τέτοιες αμοιβές; Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει ν' απευθυνθούν μόνο σε εισοδηματίες που δουλεύουν για την πλάκα τους. Να μην ψάχνουν ανθρώπους που θέλουν να ζήσουν απ' το επάγγελμά τους. Να πηγαίνεις για συνέντευξη κρατώντας το εκκαθαριστικό της εφορίας ένα πράμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει ν' απευθυνθούν μόνο σε εισοδηματίες που δουλεύουν για την πλάκα τους. Να μην ψάχνουν ανθρώπους που θέλουν να ζήσουν απ' το επάγγελμά τους.


Το τραγικό όμως είναι ότι τελικά εκείνοι που τσιμπάνε είναι άνθρωποι χωρίς την αίσθηση του επαγγελματία που γνωρίζει πόσο πρέπει να πουλά τις υπηρεσίες του και πώς πρέπει να βιοπορίζει, άνθρωποι που έχουν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση ή που συγχέουν την ενασχόληση με την εργασία ή που τρέφουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι έτσι θα κάνουν μια αρχή κι αργότερα θα καταφέρουν να πληρώνονται κανονικά (φα φα φα...). Άρα οι εταιρείες ψάχνουν να βρουν ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν πώς να ζήσουν από το επάγγελμά τους — και αυτούς ακριβώς βρίσκουν.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Το τραγικό όμως είναι ότι τελικά εκείνοι που τσιμπάνε είναι άνθρωποι χωρίς την αίσθηση του επαγγελματία που γνωρίζει πόσο πρέπει να πουλά τις υπηρεσίες του και πώς πρέπει να βιοπορίζει, άνθρωποι που έχουν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση ή που συγχέουν την ενασχόληση με την εργασία ή που τρέφουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι έτσι θα κάνουν μια αρχή κι αργότερα θα καταφέρουν να πληρώνονται κανονικά (φα φα φα...). Άρα οι εταιρείες ψάχνουν να βρουν ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν πώς να ζήσουν από το επάγγελμά τους — και αυτούς ακριβώς βρίσκουν.



Απ' αυτό το επάγγελμα δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις. Ή το κάνεις ελπίζοντας για κάτι καλύτερο, γιατί καλύτερες θέσεις υπάρχουν, απλώς είναι για λίγους, ή δεν το κάνεις και στρέφεσαι στη μετάφραση ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού αλλού. Να θέσεις δικούς σου όρους δεν μπορείς. Και το λέω έχοντας δοκιμάσει, δεν πήγα σαν πρόβατο για σφαγή έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Όμως αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν για πολλά ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα. Δεν ξέρω αν με τη μετάφραση είναι καλύτερα, Ulkomaalainen


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2010)

Σχετικό, από το ωραιότατο ιστολόγιο που ανακάλυψε ο daeman. Τα χρωματάκια δικά μου.
*A No Peanuts! Statement of Principles*​ 
*1. Resist lowering your rates. *No Peanuts! starts and ends with this fundamental principle. It may seem naive to say so, but the truth is actually quite simple: If every single one of us insisted on receiving a living wage, a living wage is what we would receive.

*2. Tell clients why*. It’s not enough to refuse or ignore low-rate offers. No Peanuts! works only if we take specific action to educate agencies, publishers, and other clients. Tell them exactly why you refuse to work for small change. Explain the rates and conditions that would be appropriate for the job in question. Be angry, be polite, be funny: How you say it doesn’t matter, but it matters immensely that you say it!

*3. Stop operating in panic mode. *The translation market is in no danger of collapsing. Clients will continue to need translation services. If we show them that quality translations are worth more, and that skill and experience count, they will pay more.

*4. Recognize that you are in the same boat as all your colleagues in your language combination*. Setting rock-bottom rates or lowering them because of “the market” or in response to pressure from clients directly injures other translation professionals. If you’re not participating in the No Peanuts! Movement, you are participating in its counterpart: Peanuts for Everyone!

*5. Take back control of your role in the client/service provider relationship. *For years, online clearinghouses like ProZ, TranslatorsCafé, GoTranslators, and others, along with mega-agencies like TransPerfect, have helped turn the client-provider relationship inside out. Many clients have followed their lead and now assume they have the right to dictate rates to translators. They are mistaken.

*6. Boycott online translation brokers & agencies that abuse and exploit translators and interpreters and demonstrate a lack of respect for the translation professional. *Tell them—and your colleagues—that you’re boycotting and tell them why.

*7. Make use of resources such as translators’ mailing lists in your language combination*, The Checklist for Freelancers, Payment Practices, the Translator Client Review list, or Il Segno di Caino: The Translator’s Hall of Shame to network with colleagues about unacceptable practices.

*8. Understand that rate deflation is not solely an economic problem; it’s an ethical problem as well. *First, when a translator works for peanuts, that doesn’t mean the outsourcer is billing its end client for peanuts. Usually, it’s just the opposite: the outsourcer is reaping unfair profits by “paying low” and “charging high.” Second, dirt-cheap rates to the translator almost always mean that the final user of a text (whether it’s a book, the subtitles on a TV program, or a product catalog) is getting exactly what you’d expect: low quality. Low rates, in other words, deliver a double dose of disrespect: for the translator and for the translation consumer.

*9. Refuse to accept abusive working conditions. *Those conditions start with rates that don’t allow you to earn a living wage, but they include unrealistic deadlines, uncompensated overtime or weekend work, insistence upon unwarranted discounts, late payments, and other practices that reduce the translator to servitude. They aren’t part of the job.

*10. Communicate with your colleagues* about your commitment to earning a living wage.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2010)

Αυτό το κείμενο θα το μοιράζω στους μαθητές μου στο σεμινάριο.


----------



## Dimi (Jun 11, 2010)

Όποιος θα ήθελε να διαβάσει και να υπογράψει το γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας για τη softitler, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τη Veselina Katsarova στο vkatsarova AT yahoo DOT com.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2010)

Η επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας απευθύνεται στις εταιρείες παραγωγής, όπως Disney, Warner Bros, Paramount, Fox κ.ά., και αποσκοπεί να τις πείσει ότι δεν μπορεί η δουλειά τους, για την οποία επενδύθηκαν εκατομμύρια, να καταστρέφεται από τις παρανοήσεις και την προχειροδουλειά κακοπληρωμένων υποτιτλιστών. Αν επιθυμείτε να υπογράψετε κι εσείς την επιστολή, για την οποία πήραμε το δικαίωμα αναδημοσίευσης, στείλτε το μήνυμά σας στην ηλεδιεύθυνση που έδωσε η Dimi.

Dear clients,

The current global economic situation has made subtitling companies exert enormous financial pressure on their subtitlers by cutting their wages by 40-60%. This is already starting to affect the final products of the film industry and the industry in general in the following way: extremely low quality of the subtitles of films due to the fact that less and less qualified people (in many instances with no translation qualifications at all) agree to translate the films for the proposed low payment (1-4$ per hour). Not long ago, the subtitlers in one of the biggest subtitling companies were offered to move to the Philippines for one year and work from there in order to keep their jobs. As a result, qualified subtitlers and editors who have the necessary education and long years of experience in subtitling are leaving the business, unable to sustain a living and support their families with the low rates offered for their labour. Many people with no qualifications in translation come and take their jobs and start subtitling the films.

The film-making industry spends millions of dollars to produce films that will get ruined in the final stage of production – subtitling. It does not matter any more how good the special effects in a film are, whether the film is 3D or Blu-ray and which big names are acting in it, since the characters will sound more and more illiterate and absurd and the plots will be full of misunderstandings of the type: “He is not the murderer.” translated to “He is the murderer.”

Do you really want films with million dollar budgets to be turned into cheap fiction in the final stage of the production just because the translators do not have the necessary knowledge how to do the job? Subtitles occupy around 15-20% of the screen and approximately 70% of the attention of the viewer, so they actually matter. Don’t you think that 885 spelling errors in one film (my personal record as an editor from last year) is way too many?

The language in the subtitles is the only language the characters in the films speak to the huge audiences for which the films are subtitled. No matter how good the original dialogues in the films are, the film-making companies will have less and less control over the way their characters speak in every language, just because the final word is given to the unqualified translators. They will be the ones speaking on behalf of all the characters and the film-making companies have no control over this.

Now is the time for the film studios to decide whether they want their products ruined in the final stage of the production. In order to assure the good quality of the subtitles, they should insist that qualified subtitlers get fair rates for their hard labour and expertise.
We, the undersigned, are subtitlers who have been translating films for many years and are now being forced to leave our jobs just to watch how unqualified translators come and ruin the films. We have decided to take a stand and not keep quiet about the current situation. The film studios should do the same, if they care for the films they produce.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ανήκω σε έναν επαγγελματικό χώρο, ένα επάγγελμα ορθάνοιχτο, όπου χώνεται ο κάθε σκιτζής με το έτσι θέλω και τη χαμηλή του τιμή, στον οποίο χώρο τα τελευταία δώδεκα χρόνια πέφτουν αντί να ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές.


Από εδώ πήρα αυτή την πάσα για να προσθέσω κάτι στο θέμα.

1) Ιδιοκτήτης γνωστής εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού μού είπε ότι ο μόνος λόγος που οι ουρανοκατέβατες εταιρείες του χώρου χτυπάνε διαγωνισμούς στα ελληνικά κανάλια με εξωπραγματικά χαμηλές τιμές είναι ότι πάντα βρίσκουν "μεταφραστές" (ναι, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά) που δέχονται να δουλέψουν με λιγότερο από ψίχουλα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορούν οι πιο σοβαρές εταιρείες να πάρουν κανέναν διαγωνισμό και να δώσουν αξιοπρεπείς αμοιβές σε επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. 

2) Πολύ πρόσφατα μού ζήτησε προσφορά μια γαλλική εταιρεία. Ξέροντας καλά ότι στη Γαλλία οι υποτιτλιστές αμείβονται με υψηλές αμοιβές, έδωσα μια τιμή αρκετά μεγάλη για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, αλλά πολύ λογική για τη Γαλλία. Μου απάντησαν ότι είχαν άλλες προσφορές από την Ελλάδα 60% χαμηλότερες από τη δική μου. Τους απάντησα ότι καλά θα κάνουν να προτιμήσουν τους συναδέλφους που δέχονται να δουλεύουν οχτάωρο ή δεκάωρο για 40 ευρώ, δηλαδή λιγότερα απ' όσα βγάζει μια οικιακή βοηθός σε έξι ώρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2011)

Αναβίωση νήματος με update:
Η Softitler τώρα προσφέρει σε υποψήφιους νέους συνεργάτες από Ελλάδα 1,25 δολάρια ανά λεπτό ταινίας για μετάφραση, από το 1,50 που πρόσφερε πέρυσι και το αρνηθήκαμε, δηλαδή μείωσε κατά 16,6% ακόμα αυτά που πρόσφερε πέρυσι.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jul 12, 2012)

*Digital Deluxe Studios*

Προσφάτως πληροφορήθηκα από έγκυρη πηγή ότι η εταιρεία Digital Deluxe Studios/softitler πάει για κλείσιμο στην Ελλάδα. Το ανακοινώνω σε περίπτωση που σκοπεύουν να εξαφανιστούν και να φεσώσουν εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2012)

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να κλείνει; Μόλις άνοιξε στην Ελλάδα. Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο;


----------



## rogne (Jul 12, 2012)

Ερώτηση: πού και πότε άνοιξε στην Ελλάδα; Στην ιστοσελίδα της μητρικής εταιρείας δεν βλέπω ελληνικό παράρτημα. Θυμάμαι βέβαια μια κάπως έντονη συζήτηση εδώ για μια αγγελία της "DDS Athens", αλλά ούτε τότε είχαν δοθεί στοιχεία για το ελληνικό παράρτημα, πέρα από ένα e-mail επικοινωνίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 12, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που εννοεί ο Ζάζουλας νομίζω ότι είναι το εξής:
> Ο τζίρος μειώθηκε, άρα και το τελικό κέρδος σε αριθμό δολαρίων μειώθηκε.
> Η εταιρεία έχει πάγια έξοδα, δηλαδή κτίρια, υπαλλήλους κλπ., αλλά δεν θέλει να μειώσει αυτά ή δεν θέλει να τα μειώσει κατά 50 ή 60%. Τι μένει να μειώσει; Το κόστος παραγωγής, απλούστατα. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα έχει έναν ή εκατό μεταφραστές, ο καθένας από αυτούς, όταν θα παίρνει μια ταινία να μεταφράσει, θα της στοιχίζει λιγότερο. Ο πελάτης θα πληρώνει π.χ. 100 δολάρια για να του υποτιτλίσουν μια ταινία. Από τα 100 πρώτα έδιναν τα 10 στον μεταφραστή, τώρα θα του δίνουν τα τρία.



Ναι, αλλά η πραγματική μείωση του τζίρου είναι της τάξης του 2%, όπως φαίνεται από τα στοιχεία, ενώ οι μειώσεις που επιβάλλουν αυτοί είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες. Κοινώς, μπούρδες! Γενικά, η βιομηχανία του θεάματος είναι η μόνη που παρά την τρομερή ύφεση που ζει όλη η υφήλιος, καταφέρνει και κερδίζει σχεδόν τα ίδια που κέρδιζε και πριν. Δεδομένου ότι τα λεφτά στην τσέπη μας έχουν μειωθεί, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αναλογικά ξοδεύουμε περισσότερα κατά μέσο όρο, απ' ό,τι ξοδεύαμε πριν 2 και 4 χρόνια. Δηλαδή αν το 2008 δίναμε το Χ% του μισθού μας σε DVD, κινηματογράφο, κτλ, σήμερα δίνουμε το (Χ+Υ)%.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2012)

rogne said:


> Ερώτηση: πού και πότε άνοιξε στην Ελλάδα; Στην ιστοσελίδα της μητρικής εταιρείας δεν βλέπω ελληνικό παράρτημα. Θυμάμαι βέβαια μια κάπως έντονη συζήτηση εδώ για μια αγγελία της "DDS Athens", αλλά ούτε τότε είχαν δοθεί στοιχεία για το ελληνικό παράρτημα, πέρα από ένα e-mail επικοινωνίας.


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αν άνοιξε. Μόνο την αγγελία ήξερα κι εγώ, άρα θεωρούσα δεδομένο ότι δεν μπορεί να κλείσει πριν ανοίξει καλά-καλά.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jul 16, 2012)

Γνωστός μου έχει φίλη που δουλεύει εκεί και της πρότειναν μετάθεση επειδή θα κλείσει το παράρτημά τους στην Ελλάδα. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν έχω γι' αυτό και απευθύνθηκα εδώ.


----------

